# Need Help: Rebuilding Trust



## NeedTrust (Jun 20, 2007)

My wife and I had been separated for about 13 months now, she's working as an architect in the US and I'm here in India. We got married 3 days before she left to migrate in the US and since then, we communicate almost everyday thru phone and chat(video cam). We never had any problem in the relationship and I feel that we trust and love each other. 8 months after our marriage, she told me that she will meet an old male friend back in college. 2 days after that meeting, I accidentally saw my wife's email to the guy, telling the guy that their picture is used as Desktop Wallpaper. I ask my wife about it, then she told/confessed to me everything. She loves the guy and she even regret our marriage. I already talked to the guy and he told me that he would never interfere with our marriage and he respect me and our marriage. he even told my wife to love me and takecare of me. In my opinion, my wife is obsessed with that guy. I told my wife to think about this for 2 weeks and realize things that she is doing a sin, not only to me, our family and God. I just told her that I just need a heart felt sorry and realize things. After 2 weeks, she told me that she is sorry for all the things she've done but she still has feelings with the guy. she told me that I dont deserve what she did, she felt sorry and she will be a better person after that problem.

she went home on our 1st year anniversary to patch things up, spend lots of money just to go home, even disobey her parent for coming home. we tour together and spend time for 26 days. I know in my heart that she is mine now, she loves me more than before and her mind is mine now. Even telling me that if she gets pregnant, she will be proud of it coz I'm the father of our children and she wanted to get pregnant now.

still at the back of my mind I still doubt or don't trust her... what should i do? I ask her if something happend to them, she told me "none". What if she is lying? If she lied, what should I do? i know her feelings will not just disppear for 2 months. did she choose me, but not love?

I need to get out of this doubt. I love her so much, I want to work on this marriage and spend the rest of my life with her. We will be together in 2 months, build our family together...

Thanks.

NeedTrust


----------



## Fancy T (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi NeedTrust,
Someone once told me: when you worry, you are worshipping the devil's lies. Wasting your divine energy on worrying. Let it go, and Trust in God. Worries and doubts can't change anything-except for causing mental, emotional & physical stess. Instead of worrying or if you have doubts, take it to the Lord in prayer. Do not allow worry & doubt to intefere with God's union. If your heart is telling you that she's yours, then believe that, and work on strengthening your marriage. And continue loving your wife.


----------



## NeedTrust (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks Fancy!

this is the best advice i got from the net! its the best thing to do, trust God... 

thanks again...




Fancy T said:


> Hi NeedTrust,
> Someone once told me: when you worry, you are worshipping the devil's lies. Wasting your divine energy on worrying. Let it go, and Trust in God. Worries and doubts can't change anything-except for causing mental, emotional & physical stess. Instead of worrying or if you have doubts, take it to the Lord in prayer. Do not allow worry & doubt to intefere with God's union. If your heart is telling you that she's yours, then believe that, and work on strengthening your marriage. And continue loving your wife.


----------



## despratelyhoping (Jun 25, 2007)

wow that was good advice!!!


----------



## bobby07 (Jun 24, 2007)

Trust is the building block for Love. Forget everything which is past and look to the future. The first truth is she admitted she have feelings for someone, that does not mean she can;t change her feelings. If you push her, she will certainly go away, instead trust on her and have faith on yourself and certainly she will be yours that is for sure.. wish you all the best and a very happy life.


----------

